# Behr sucks



## mbeez78 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am in the process of remodeling a house I just bought. To get to it i had all my walls and ceilings floated with sheetrock mud to cover up the old texture. After buying 5 5 gallon buckets of behr primer sealer and having to go over everything twice . I proceeded to paint the ceiling with the behr premium ultra white paint ( no tint, just ultra white) seemed to cover ok. Than I proceeded to paint the walls... I bought 3 more 5 gallon buckets of the Behr premium ultra white and had it tinted at home depot to sandstone cove (which is an off white color) after using Behr primer/ sealer I still had to cover over everything twice with a roller just to get the paint to cover properly. If that didnt suck enough I had to cut the walls into the ceiling twice also. Oh man was I pissed off. had I kow I would of spent over $900 on behr paint and it would still take 2 coats to cover I would of wnet and bought some cheap paint and done the same thing. Unfortunately i cant get my money back but I will never again buy Behr paint or any other product from behr again. I will defiantely tell anyone wanting to paint interior walls to stay FAR away from behr paints. :furious:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't like Behr either, but, to be honest, primer and 2 coats of paint is generally standard for new drywall. I suppose if you had the primer tinted you could get by with one coat on the walls, but, in my opinion, 2 topcoats gives you the nicest finish. Sorry you had so much trouble.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i buy the glidden at homers for 17.97 and never have a problem.
i always do 2 coats anyway to get the spots i missed the first time but for the price you cant beat it. i know a lot of people dont like it.
my uncle made the mistake of buying valspar before asking me about paint and ended up having to get another 300.00 worth for the third coat. when he was at lowes the woman said we should told you to prime the walls first. these were previously painted walls and it was the valspar that had primer in it oh well.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> ..primer and 2 coats of paint is generally standard for new drywall. I suppose if you had the primer tinted you could get by with one coat on the walls, but, in my opinion, 2 topcoats gives you the nicest finish.


I agree, I don't think there is a paint in existence that gives great results after only one coat. MAYBE if you primed white and painted the same white over it, you wouldn't notice anything - but 2 coats is the way to go.


----------



## mbeez78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe two quotes is the standard but when all the commercials and salespeeps say it's the best it should preform that way. Behr is overrated and way overpriced for what it is.


----------



## mbeez78 (Jul 25, 2011)

I used the behr primer sealer and made sure the walls where all white. The color I used was sandstone cove which is a off white color not to far away from the ultra white I used and I still had to go over it twice.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If you look, there are hundreds of pages on how Behr is here. You are just the latest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Behr is great, because two is always better than one. With Behr you can prime while you paint and paint while you prime! :laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> Behr is great, because two is always better than one. With Behr you can prime while you paint and paint while you prime! :laughing:


yes!:thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

mbeez78 said:


> Maybe two quotes is the standard but when all the commercials and salespeeps say it's the best it should preform that way. Behr is overrated and way overpriced for what it is.


wow, i think that i may have mentioned this somewhere before. advertised as a top of the line product, priced as one and unbelievable coverage in one coat. why did you use primer/sealer with your paint and primer in one? i will go ahead and answer this for you. HD told you to use a primer/sealer or you did research and found out that this product almost always needs a properly prepaired and primed surface unless you are painting over previously painted surfaces .


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

on skimmed walls. primer then 2 top coats, done and done right:wink:.


----------



## Adhregina (Jun 20, 2017)

I agree, I am having a nightmare with Deckover. Contractor and even Home Depot's paint supervisor recommended it. Wish I hadn't used it!

Behr said I needed a penetrating stain??? Bought 2 gallons. Behr reimbursed me for the Deckover and stripper plus, I got an big electric sander free for 24 hours. They should compensate me for my time and trouble... fat chance. This penetrating stain better work! I have better things to do during the summer plus, I am medically retired.

Should have looked at the reviews first. Contractor sucks too.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Any body remember the days when some paints (Sears and others) guaranteed one coat coverage.

(Guess I and some other's of us called them on their guarantee too often, and they figured they'd better stop false advertising.)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Any body remember the days when some paints (Sears and others) guaranteed one coat coverage.
> 
> (Guess I and some other's of us called them on their guarantee too often, and they figured they'd better stop false advertising.)


Behr Marquee does. Guess what, it does not cover in one coat, not even close


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Any body remember the days when some paints (Sears and others) guaranteed one coat coverage.


Does Sears still have their line of paint? Our local Sears hasn't sold paint in 15 [?] years.
It's been my experience that paint guarantees have so much fine print that the warranty is pretty much worthless. For the most part the warranty depends on the paint store and they often favor the ones that buy a lot of paint and are prone to ignore the ones that don't.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I tried Behr once, did not like it at all.

I am partial to Benjamin Moore. I find it has good coverage and is long lasting.

I used to use Duron which was great but they got bought out by Sherwin-Williams. I have not tried them yet so I do not know if the quality was retained.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Drachenfire said:


> I tried Behr once, did not like it at all.
> 
> I am partial to Benjamin Moore. I find it has good coverage and is long lasting.
> 
> I used to use Duron which was great but they got bought out by Sherwin-Williams. I have not tried them yet so I do not know if the quality was retained.


after having sold Ben Moore, Duron, and SW in my career trust me, Behr sucks and stick with the Ben Moore.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Behr Marquee does. Guess what, it does not cover in one coat, not even close




It almost covers in one... going light to dark. But not very well. Got some free paint out of it though.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> I tried Behr once, did not like it at all.
> 
> I am partial to Benjamin Moore. I find it has good coverage and is long lasting.
> 
> I used to use Duron which was great but they got bought out by Sherwin-Williams. I have not tried them yet so I do not know if the quality was retained.



Behr paint splatters like crazy too. At least it did 15+ years ago when I last used it. 

I recently talked a couple diyers out of doing a full exterior in Behr. Apparently it's a flip and they already did the inside. I asked if they were covered in splatters by the time they were done. They said yes. I laughed and asked if they want that again when doing the exterior. They thought it was their technique. Maybe.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

My worst painting nightmare occurred using Behr. HO insisted on me using it to paint doors and trim. I insisted on using my usual SW trim paint. She won, sort of. The Behr took 3 coats of white over white to cover........it dried to a sandpaper consistency. She flipped out. I mean a "ballistic flip out." I calmly stated that it was HER decision to use Behr. I offered to return her check. I offered to come and sand out the roughness and repaint using MY paint. None of that would bring her satisfaction. I mean, how do you deal with someone like that? I vowed then and there to NEVER, EVER use Behr paint again..........


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> My worst painting nightmare occurred using Behr. HO insisted on me using it to paint doors and trim. I insisted on using my usual SW trim paint. She won, sort of. The Behr took 3 coats of white over white to cover........it dried to a sandpaper consistency. She flipped out. I mean a "ballistic flip out." I calmly stated that it was HER decision to use Behr. I offered to return her check. I offered to come and sand out the roughness and repaint using MY paint. None of that would bring her satisfaction. I mean, how do you deal with someone like that? I vowed then and there to NEVER, EVER use Behr paint again..........


They've been using some pretty cheap chinese made acrylic microshperes lately. If you look at any of their paints under a microscope you can see that they are all very "pebble-y" and rough. Part of getting a cheap paint to hide at a low price. Valspar is almost as bad.


----------



## Marky82 (Dec 17, 2015)

chrisn said:


> Behr Marquee does. Guess what, it does not cover in one coat, not even close


They only guarantee that with certain colors... definitely not when they color match. I've used Marquee and completely agree - no way it covers in one coat! If I was painting a crappy room (say a storage room) and didn't care about the finish I may go with a gallon of Marquee then get another gallon free b/c it didn't cover like they said it would, lol.

My go-to paint is Sherwin Williams. Probably because they're down the street, a good quality paint, and they're always having a 30% sale which doesn't make them much more than Behr's top of the line paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Marky82 said:


> They only guarantee that with certain colors... definitely not when they color match. I've used Marquee and completely agree - no way it covers in one coat! If I was painting a crappy room (say a storage room) and didn't care about the finish I may go with a gallon of Marquee then get another gallon free b/c it didn't cover like they said it would, lol.
> 
> My go-to paint is Sherwin Williams. Probably because they're down the street, a good quality paint, and they're always having a 30% sale which doesn't make them much more than Behr's top of the line paint.


Which still makes it over priced(IMO)


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Paint should be free. 💃


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While I agree that today's paint prices are higher than I think they ought to be, aren't SWP's and BM's pricing similar?

Unless things have changed since I retired, SWP sale prices don't normally have any effect on contractor pricing.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

In case you missed it, if you read the Marquee data sheet they recommend a wet film thickness of 6-8 mils to get "one coat coverage" when using their special one coat color range. The problem with that? 6-8 mils is 1 1/2-2 times thicker than most "conventional" paints are supposed to be applied. So is that a scam? I believe it is, especially since it is virtually impossible to apply Marquee 8 mils thick without it running off the wall like Niagara Falls. AND there are particles in the paint that are THICKER in diameter than the dry film thickness is when applied at 8 mils wet. Which makes the dried paint pretty rough and pebbly.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

getrex said:


> Paint should be free. 💃


SW should be anyway.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

chrisn said:


> Which still makes it over priced(IMO)


SW's "retail" paints at even 40% are quite under-performing when compared to other paints at a competitive price range. That 40% off basically put the prices where they would be at a full retail price if they didn't have 40% sales. Therefore, 30% off is still a full 20% higher than a comparable competitive product would be. For example Pratt & Lambert Redseal, which is quite similar to Durations in composition, is priced at $32.49 suggested retail for interior flat while Durations Interior flat is what? $62.99 retail! Take 30% off of that and it's.......$44.09 per gallon. For almost the same paint, but with some tweaking done to improve the product by P&L. Durations interior flat is $37.79 with 40% off retail. If they had a sale for 50% off, then Durations becomes $31.49 a gallon which is $1.00 less than Redseal is EVERYDAY OF THE YEAR! And I can give contractors 20% off the $32.49 price, which makes it $25.99 for contractors. (Is that right? That can't be right!.....it IS right!) But that CAN"T be right because independent dealers are so damn expensive! That's what all the painters say!


----------

